# Had a horrible day



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

My beautiful English Pointer puppies (8 months and 1 year) got into my neighbour's paddock today. They mauled a sheep and killed an alpaca. I can't believe it, they have never hurt the goats or my children. I had my 1 year old put to sleep by the vet (I rescued him from a shelter) and my 8 month old girl will be going back to the breeder on Saturday. I couldn't sell them knowing what they have done and I have three boys under the age of five so no way am I keeping them here. I will miss them so much. They were fantastic with my human kids but like they say, you can never fully trust a dog. RIP Buddy.
















Buddy and Holly


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I am so sorry 

Its a hard thing to be a responsible owner and you did what you had to do.

maybe try just one dog next time. The pack mentality probably was just to ingrained in them. I dont know this for sure but its just what came to mind.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh no...what a difficult thing to have to do  

I think hounds just don't make good farm dogs--their prey drive is very intense.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

So sorry you had to face this.... not an easy decision I know but your children will be safer
God Bless


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:hug: sorry this happened. Silvergrandma had her own dogs attack her own goats not so long ago.

Gina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.... that is so devastating.....  :hug:


----------



## boeredinoh (Sep 3, 2009)

I house some of my babies over at my neighbor's during the summer, and last month, i got a call that my neighbor's dog had mauled three babies, and the vet was on the way. It was really sad because you just don't expect it. especially from loving dogs. The babies all lived and are doing better, but the dog had to be put down.

I also have a friend that had sheep mauled by neighbor's dogs. The neighbors then just kept the dogs chained. everything was ok for 2 whole years, until the dogs got lose and went straight back to the sheep. it's like they were just waiting for an opportunity to strike again. I guess once they get a taste it's like call of the wild and they will keep doing it.   so sorry for you!


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone. We have only had the second pup for about a month so I think it definitely had something to do with the pack mentality. It is completely aweful but I am grateful they got to animals and not my children.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH how horible for all.

I wish i could give you a :hug: . That is so hard.

I had one of my precious babies at a friends hose this srping. Her dogs got out, they went to play and they ran the goats to death. My little angle is now in Heaven watching over us.

God bless you for what you had to do. That is such a hard thing.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry :hug: 

Hard as it is to deal with, you did the right responsible thing :hug:


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

I am so sorry. :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry this happened to you. But I want to say that the way you handled it is so responsible, I would want you to be my neighbor.

Jan


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I am so sorry that you had to put your dogs to sleep.  A very sad situation.  You made the right decision for that scenario though. :hug: 

For future reference though in case you do get dogs again..... hounds have a high predator drive. Your children were likely never in danger .....hunting is part of the hound breeds. Hotwire along your fenceline will likely curb any future problems with future dogs. Although you may want to look into LGD breeds (NOT HERDING BREEDS) if you don't want to have to worry about the prey drive. 

I used to raise Akitas and Shibas.... definitely NOT good breeds with livestock so I've been there done that. Secure fencing in that situation was a must for my own animals sake. After my last 2 (1 Akita and 1 shiba) pass.... I will only have LGD's.... it's just too difficult always having to worry about it.


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your support and advice. I know I did the right thing but it is still nice to hear it.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How are you doing this morning? how are the kids doing? I bet they are really sad.

I have really been thinking about that adorable boy. He is so cute and you can tell he so loved that dog.


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Lori,
I had another hard day today as I had a three hour drive each way to take Holly back to the breeder. She is a lovely lady and was very kind to take her back, I wish I had the same option with Buddy. It was so quiet when we got home with no-one running to greet us and sticking their noses in the car to see where we'd been. My son is still asking why Buddy can't come back from heaven but he cheered up a bit when I told him that Buddy had lots of other puppies to play with up there. It will take a bit of time but we'll be okay. Thanks again, I really appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh, yes, you did the right thing -- it's just so hard sometimes!


----------

